# early winter lures



## basschamp (Oct 10, 2009)

hello, where do you think the fish are going to be in early winter in a small pond with a max depth of 10 feet? the pond is verry weedy with a weedy bottem and scatterd mud. There is a spot on the pond that is not weedy and is 8-10ft with a muddy bottem and logs, thats where i was thinking they would be. what do you think? i live in ma so when i say winter i mean winter! not the texas winter!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2009)

Jig and Pig - when the water drops below 45* use real pig (Uncle Josh pork rinds) 

Jerk baits with long pauses work well also.

And, crappie and pickerel hit well up until actual freeze


----------



## slim357 (Oct 10, 2009)

blade baits and little george's are big around here in the winter but ive never had much luck


----------



## fish devil (Oct 10, 2009)

:twisted:  WOOD!!! Wood and LM bass are like peanut butter and jelly


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 10, 2009)

Agreed...Jig and pig with reel pork trailors... Fish them slow and I mean S...L...O...W...Jerkbaits are good too... jerk ... jerk... pause.... sometimes i pause em up to a minute or 2(at least it seems that long :shock: sometimes)... In the winter a bass ain't goonnaa move to far to eat a bait so ya have to leave it in front of them for a long time ...Kinda like ya eating a half a snickers bar... ya know the other half is there and ya just can't take yer mind off it... Thats the way a bass thinks ... well if ya gonna sit there in front of me i'm gonna eat ya eventually...PS something i started fishin in last few yrs in winter too is a shakey head senko too... that ole fat senko just sittin there slowly shimmering in front of them is dynomite to ... I just cast it out and don't hardly move it at all matter fact caught my best bass this yr on that rig on Jan. 12...8# 4 oz blue senko on a 1/4oz shakey head...I use the Omega shakey head Foot stand up jig... It stands a senko or a tube up nicely on this sit up...GOOD luck and GOD be with you ...JIGGY


----------

